# Blinders vs Open bridle



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 31, 2010)

I started Dusty in an open bridle, then went to blinders a few months ago, as he has to learn how to go in them. Last couple of times driving, I used the open bridle again and he is much happier with it.

So, is there any reason why I can't continue him in an open bridle, until we start working next spring for shows?

I also want to get an English bridle. I'm using a rather clunky western one now. I'd love to find one with a tassel on the browband, but that might not be possible in miniature. The prettiest one I'm seeing so far is Ozark's, but I only have catalogs to look at. Some say they only come in dark oil. Is that dark enough to harmonize with a black harness?


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 31, 2010)

You can easily dye a dark brown bridle black. Just make sure you do a really god job getting any excess dye off.

As for getting the horse used to blinders, what I do is start them in a halter, to a simple open bridle, to can't see backs, blinker hoods, then the full bridle...and I have never had one mind the blinders at all.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 1, 2010)

The only problem with driving open constantly is that the horse gets used to that and is just that much fussier when he's put back in blinkers. Kody was trained in blinkers before I got him and I trained him open just to cover my bases and make sure he knew how. He liked it and when I put him back in blinkers again for the first time in awhile he pitched a fit about noises coming up behind him and started objecting to being bridled. After that I kept him blinkered just so he'd be used to it and not think there was a choice! I wouldn't care except that we do breed shows so he has to wear them.

He's been back to driving open since his back injury because we're doing lateral work in-hand and most the time that's the bridle that's convenient when I decide on the spur of the moment to hitch up so it will be interesting to see how he reacts when I put him back in blinkers again. ESPECIALLY the first time Turbo runs up beside him while ponying! I don't know if he'll over-react to the noise since he can't see that Turbo's still tied and can't get him or if he'll remember that it's fine when he's hearing rushing hoofbeats instead of seeing his buddy.



Marsha Cassada said:


> I'd love to find one with a tassel on the browband, but that might not be possible in miniature. The prettiest one I'm seeing so far is Ozark's, but I only have catalogs to look at. Some say they only come in dark oil. Is that dark enough to harmonize with a black harness?


Lisa will usually custom-make stuff if you ask, I bet she could get it in black.



Sue_C. said:


> As for getting the horse used to blinders, what I do is start them in a halter, to a simple open bridle, to can't see backs, blinker hoods, then the full bridle...and I have never had one mind the blinders at all.


I've thought about doing something similar for Turbo. It occured to me that I could put thick sheepskins on the sides of the open bridle to act as can't-see-backs before introducing the blinkers and it sounds like that may be a good idea. What did you use?

Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 1, 2010)

> I've thought about doing something similar for Turbo. It occured to me that I could put thick sheepskins on the sides of the open bridle to act as can't-see-backs before introducing the blinkers and it sounds like that may be a good idea. What did you use?


That is what I use too. I have a set of huge fluffy merino sheepskin halter covers leftover from my riding horse days, and they work perfectly.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Nov 1, 2010)

Sue_C. said:


> That is what I use too. I have a set of huge fluffy merino sheepskin halter covers leftover from my riding horse days, and they work perfectly.


Thanks Girls! I am right at this stage with Elvis and have been wondering how I was going to go about it.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 1, 2010)

The other purpose for blinders is so that the horse can't see the whip coming. I start MOST of my horses in open bridles and they move them to the blinders when they are comfortable with the cart. Some horses just can't take the idea of that thing chasing them and need to be in blinders right from the start.

Myrna


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 2, 2010)

Dumb newbie question here... Are blinkers manditory if you go to show, (CDE)? My boy drives in an open bridle. He was attacked by dogs once and became a runaway on one occasion. His former owner put him in an open bridle and he now goes terrific with being able to see everything on trails and is very unflappable at anything including deer popping right up in front of him. With blinkers I was told he is still a bit nervous of noises behind him. Obviously with doing trail driving he is fine with using an open bridle, just trying to figure out why it would be necessary to train blinkers when a horse does great open.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 2, 2010)

Open bridles are allowed at CDE's, pinto shows and recreational drives. Hopefully Myrna can tell us if they're allowed at Pleasure Driving shows. They are not allowed at AMHR/AMHA shows.

One reason to train for blinkers when they do great open (like your horse and my Kody) is because if you ever drive them in a multiple hitch blinkers can be very helpful. I don't want Kody and Turbo focusing on sniping at each other for instance! I want them paying attention to me and not having the tempation of that other horse visible beside them might help with that. I also want a tandem wheeler to have blinkers on as far too often that long tandem whip accidentally smacks the wheeler in the eye.






Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 2, 2010)

Open bridles are allowed at any ADS event, including Pleasure shows. You might get strange looks from those who don't necessarily know that rule, and it is probably a good idea to inform the Technical Delegate of why you are using an open bridle just to "keep the peace" (strong word, it's really not _that _bad, at least in the Midwest.)

However, if you are considering showing, I would continue to retrain for blinders. Sometimes it is considered at "excuse" why people use open bridles, even though it may be a good one in this instance. The more good experiences he has with them, the better he will get.

Myrna (who has shown a green mare in an open bridle at an ADT, and not one person said anything about it.)


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the replies!!! This forum is terrific, I get so much information. My boy is a pinto and I am interested in CDE eventually but I am a long way from competing... I have much to learn and I am going slow to learn it right.

My boy goes terrific in the open bridle so I think while I am learning and taking lessons I will leave sleeping dogs lie and keep him in his comfort zone. As I gain confidence I may consider putting him back in the blinkers for training. I have no intentions of putting this boy in a pair situation. He loves flying solo. Thanks again! big help.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 3, 2010)

You could have a set of 1/4 blinkers made. That would still be considered a blindered bridle, but really, the horse can see pretty much everything except directly behind if the head is perfectly straight...but all he has to do is move his head, and he will be able to see all. About all a 1/4 blinder is, is about an inch of leather coming up and making a "cup" around the eye. I had one mare that I had to make a bridle like that for in order to show her and stick to the rules.


----------



## Rebecca (Nov 4, 2010)

Rusty drives in both and open and blinkered bridle. His show harness has blinkers, and when we do arena work, I use the bridle with blinkers. It helps him keep his mind on the task at hand and stay focused. When trail driving or hacking around, I often use an open bridle. He does look around more in it, and I'm not sure how much he was driven in an open bridle before I bought him, but he's becoming more used to it and doesn't feel it necessary to look at everything just because he can. I'm still working with him in the open bridle, because he tends to turn his head a bit every once in a while, and while still focused, he's not quite as focused as in a blinkered bridle.

Personally, I think it's a good idea for a horse to be able to drive both with and without blinkers.


----------

